# *UPDATE* New High-End DSLR Later in February [CR3]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 29, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/new-high-end-dslr-later-in-february-cr3/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/new-high-end-dslr-later-in-february-cr3/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/new-high-end-dslr-later-in-february-cr3/"></a></div>
<strong>*UPDATE*

</strong>Invites have gone out to Canon Platinum CPS members to prioritize purchases of the new EOS-1D X. This is most likely the CPS event we’ve been told about.</p>
<blockquote><p>For the launch of the Canon EOS-1D X, Canon would like to offer priority purchase for CPS Platinum members, as our most valued customers, we want to ensure we continue to add value to the CPS program where we can.</p></blockquote>
<p><strong>Not on February 7 [CR3]

</strong>There will not be a 5D Mark III or similar announced on February 7, 2012.  It is suggested the “embargo” lift on the 7th may be for samples from the EOS-1D X.</p>
<p><strong>Lenses [CR2]

</strong>Another 24-70 f/2.8L II mention came my way. It will be announced with a DSLR.</p>
<p>More to come.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<div class="prli-social-buttons-bar"><a href="http://del.icio.us/post?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/delicious_32.png" alt="Delicious" title="Delicious" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.stumbleupon.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/stumbleupon_32.png" alt="StumbleUpon" title="StumbleUpon" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://digg.com/submit?phase=2&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/digg_32.png" alt="Digg" title="Digg" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://twitter.com/home?status=RT @prettylink:  [url=http://www.canonrumors.com/]http://www.canonrumors.com/[/url] (via @prettylink)" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/twitter_32.png" alt="Twitter" title="Twitter" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.mixx.com/submit?page_url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/mixx_32.png" alt="Mixx" title="Mixx" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://technorati.com/faves?add=http://www.canonrumors.com/" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/technorati_32.png" alt="Technorati" title="Technorati" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&t=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/facebook_32.png" alt="Facebook" title="Facebook" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.newsvine.com/_tools/seed&save?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&h=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/newsvine_32.png" alt="News Vine" title="News Vine" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://reddit.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/reddit_32.png" alt="Reddit" title="Reddit" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.linkedin.com/shareArticle?mini=true&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/linkedin_32.png" alt="LinkedIn" title="LinkedIn" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://myweb2.search.yahoo.com/myresults/bookmarklet?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/yahoobuzz_32.png" alt="Yahoo! Bookmarks" title="Yahoo! Bookmarks" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a></div>
```


----------



## Rank_90 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: New High-End DSLR Later in February [CR3]*

Well I just hope its early Feb for both. I've already got plans for the combo staring in may. What are the chances I can get this by then? Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ricku (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: New High-End DSLR Later in February [CR3]*

Oh just give it to us already!


----------



## traveller (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: New High-End DSLR Later in February [CR3]*

Makes me wonder when they are going to announce it, are there any major shows after CP+ but before Photokina? Maybe they'll just call a press conference like they do with the 1D series?


----------



## JR (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: New High-End DSLR Later in February [CR3]*

If this means we will finally see some real RAW sample from the 1DX it will be amazing. At least we will know for sure what we are in for. I guess we will have to cross our fingers for the new DSLR a bit longer...As Ricku said it, give it to us already!


----------



## m3tek44 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: New High-End DSLR Later in February [CR3]*

Finally something exciting,,,,,,


----------



## razaec (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: New High-End DSLR Later in February [CR3]*

at least it got cr3 rating now... hopefully it will not change again...


----------



## mememe (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: New High-End DSLR Later in February [CR3]*

Its funny... The CR3 is for NOT on FEB 7.... 

Hey i give you another CR3... Not on FEB 6 nor on FEB 8


----------



## piquet00 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: New High-End DSLR Later in February [CR3]*

The headline is not referred to in the text below. More to come indeed!

Does 5D count as "high end" ?

This post poses more questions than it answers.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: New High-End DSLR Later in February [CR3]*

Totally. Is CR trying to rob me of my sleep yet again ?!?


----------



## Craig Richardson (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: New High-End DSLR Later in February [CR3]*

I think Canon has to announce something soon to show they have a horse in the race.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: New High-End DSLR Later in February [CR3]*



mememe said:


> Its funny... The CR3 is for NOT on FEB 7....
> 
> Hey i give you another CR3... Not on FEB 6 nor on FEB 8



My thoughts exactly. The post title says late Feb, no further explanation in the body. So, is the "late Feb" CR3, or just the "not Feb 7th"?


----------



## canonian (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: New High-End DSLR Later in February [CR3]*

I actually want a new and improved 24-70mm more than a new 5D III  ;D


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: New High-End DSLR Later in February [CR3]*



piquet00 said:


> The headline is not referred to in the text below. More to come indeed!
> 
> Does 5D count as "high end" ?
> 
> This post poses more questions than it answers.



+1


----------



## tt (Jan 29, 2012)

Any possibility of the 24-70 getting bundled with say the 5D MkII successor? (Isn't the 1dX being sold as body only?)

The d800's going to be pushing video - their motorbike in Chicago show reel seems to really be pushing that (and presumably it's low light performance). How might Canon reply to that angle? Nikon's seemingly going to claim superiority over 5D MkII's video performance.

Embargo lift on High ISO, low light 1DX will be good to see anyway. Does that also mean embargo lifting for reviews?


----------



## cfargo (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm Platinum and hadn't received such letter/eMail. 

Was there an order form with this letter? 
Are we buying straight from Canon?
Was there a price given?

Curt Fargo


----------



## Z (Jan 29, 2012)

tt said:


> Any possibility of the 24-70 getting bundled with say the 5D MkII successor?



Yes, that's entirely within the realm of possibility.

_... then again, so is no 24-70 replacement within the next 5 years. _


----------



## nikkito (Jan 29, 2012)

Canon rumors guy, someone hacked your site 

this post is kind of confusing, but hey, it says "new camera"! i'm happy


----------



## Kahuna (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: New High-End DSLR Later in February [CR3]*



canonian said:


> I actually want a new and improved 24-70mm more than a new 5D III  ;D



Me too +1


----------



## Picsfor (Jan 29, 2012)

5D2 most definitely counts as high end.
It killed the highest end in the 1Ds3 - and has been Canon's most high profile camera since its release.

I do not think we will see one of these things to hold when it is announced, just the outline specs of something to be released later in the year. Something that will appease the 'where's our D800 competitor replacement brigade'. 

And i will also say i think it is more likely to be a 5DX, merging the lines between 5D and 7D.


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 29, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> *UPDATE* _*New High-End*_ DSLR Later in February [CR3]





Canon Rumors said:


> There will not be a 5D Mark III _*or similar*_ announced on February 7, 2012.



Is CR Guy hinting it's not 5D3 but something else?



Canon Rumors said:


> More to come.



He rates something CR3 but nothing too clear. Maybe he can't be too explicit just yet? ??? ???


----------



## frisk (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm one of those people who decided not to get the 5DII when it was released, but if the rumors are even partially accurate, I'll be placing an order for this new "high-end" camera as soon as Adorama or B&H allow me.

Well, probably....

The rumors suggest that there are several different prototypes being designed/tested. Now, I am wondering if Canon might have a plan for not one, but two successors for the 5DII.

One would be the "junior" version of the 1DX - a little less of everything. Smaller body, single Digic, single card, 22 MPs, and maybe 6-7 fps, but with a much improved focus system compared to 5DII and a very-good high-ISO performance. Some people might see this as a FF upgrade for the 7D as well.

The other would be a high-MP camera for landscape/studio photographers, no more than 4fps, and not as good high-ISO as the first one, but around 35MPs.

Something like this would make sense to me - Canon realizes that it cannot make everyone happy with a single offering, so it might make sense to have two different cameras in the $2500-$4000 range below the 1DX flagship. Whether one of them ends up being named 3D and the other 5DII (or 5DX) is a different question, though.


----------



## Asposium (Jan 29, 2012)

*This is the email sent to Platinum CPS members*

I will stick with the 1D mark 4 until
(a) the 1D X is proven to be okay.
(b) the price drops alittle. the price of the 1D X might be tax deductable, but the price is still shocking! hopefully the slightly lower price of the Nikon D4 will make the price of the 1D X drop slightly when available in shops.

------

Dear Platinum member,

For the launch of the Canon EOS-1D X, Canon would like to offer priority purchase for CPS Platinum members, as our most valued customers, we want to ensure we continue to add value to the CPS program where we can. As established professionals, we understand it is important to have the right and best tools for the job particularly with the Euros and Olympics coming up. If you have already placed a deposit or are going to soon, please ensure you have taken the following 2 steps to ensure your purchase gets priority:

1. Place a deposit with your local EOS Professional Centre. Your nearest can be found at www.canon.co.uk/eospro-network

2. Once you receive your order details, please send an email with the confirmation details to the CPS UK Pro Rep; <name deleted> at <name deleted>@cuk.canon.co.uk

Once the Pro Rep has received your confirmation, we will arrange for that order to be given priority and your dealer will inform you when your camera has arrived and collect in the normal way.
We appreciate your interest in the Canon EOS-1D X and we would like to take this opportunity to thank you for choosing Canon.


----------



## pedro (Jan 29, 2012)

frisk said:


> One would be the "junior" version of the 1DX - a little less of everything. Smaller body, single Digic, single card, 22 MPs, and maybe 6-7 fps, but with a much improved focus system compared to 5DII and a very-good high-ISO performance. Some people might see this as a FF upgrade for the 7D as well.



+1. I'd be in for that kind of cam. Meanwhile my 30D gently clicks. 8)

*Does a possible end of February announcement mean a May/June release? For northern hemisphere that is about the first peak of the wedding season. Good timing though...at least for these regions...*


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 29, 2012)

dilbert said:


> The title says "New High-End DSLR".
> 
> Is there any more information on that?
> 
> ...



Agreed.

But $3500-4000 is the rumored price range of D800. So if this "new high end" is priced similarly, this *is* indeed the successor of 5D2, no matter what Canon renames it.


----------



## pedro (Jan 29, 2012)

Is there still a possibility of a US $2500 body?


----------



## Wahoowa (Jan 29, 2012)

CR uses the terms "new high-end" because we don't know the name yet. It could be called 5DX or 5D Mk III. Some dream of the name 3D. It wouldn't matter. It'll be a 5D Mk II replacement.


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 29, 2012)

pedro said:


> Is there still a possibility of a US $2500 body?



Pretty low with the current set of rumored (61-pt AF & 7.5 fps) specs.

They're still making 5D2 and selling at around $2400. If this "new high end" is announced at $2500, it will instantly kill the sales of 5D2 that they still have to clear the stock of.

Plus, these rumored specs really worth that price tag, IMHO.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 29, 2012)

dilbert said:


> The title says "New High-End DSLR".
> 
> Is there any more information on that?
> 
> ...



I consider the single digit models to be the high end, XD. Middle are the two digit ones like XXD, and the low end/ beginner are XXXD.

You can define them anyway you want, but a XD model announcement is likely whats coming. With a Nikon D800 being announced soon, Canon won't be far behind with a competing model.


----------



## frisk (Jan 29, 2012)

waving_odd said:


> They're still making 5D2 and selling at around $2400. If this "new high end" is announced at $2500, it will instantly kill the sales of 5D2 that they still have to clear the stock of.



If they are still making 5DII and expect to continue selling it after this new end camera is announced, it would suggest the following:

*More expensive than the 5DII* - If it would be at a similar price, it would instantly kill sales of the 5D as you say....no matter whether it is named 5D3 or not.

*Not named 5DII or 5DX* Canon will reveal a 5D3 at some point - but they will not be selling it alongside the 5DII - in fact, just announcing a 5D3 will kill sales of the 5DII, simply because it will create the impression that the 5DII is "obsolete".

So, again, IF they are still making 5DII and plan to do so for a while, it would actually make sense to have a February announcement of a $4000 "3D" (or whatever - just not a 5D3), and then a $3000 5D3 late in the year.


----------



## Fleetie (Jan 29, 2012)

frisk said:


> waving_odd said:
> 
> 
> > They're still making 5D2 and selling at around $2400. If this "new high end" is announced at $2500, it will instantly kill the sales of 5D2 that they still have to clear the stock of.
> ...



I'm expecting £2500 to 2700 for the 5D3. And I really don't think even Canon would dare make the market wait until "late in the year" for that camera.

They may still keep the 5D2 available when the 5D3 is out, but it'll be far cheaper; about half the price of the 5D3. Right now, the 5D2 is about £1500 - close to half the price I'm expecting its successor to hit the shelves at.

I suppose also, how low can they go with the price of the 5D2 and still make a worthwhile profit from it? I really don't know. But I won't buy one.


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: This is the email sent to Platinum CPS members*



Asposium said:


> Dear Platinum member,
> 
> For the launch of the Canon EOS-1D X, Canon would like to offer priority purchase for CPS Platinum members, as our most valued customers, we want to ensure we continue to add value to the CPS program where we can. As established professionals, we understand it is important to have the right and best tools for the job particularly with the Euros and Olympics coming up. If you have already placed a deposit or are going to soon, please ensure you have taken the following 2 steps to ensure your purchase gets priority:
> 
> ...



Thanks Asposium!




cfargo said:


> I'm Platinum and hadn't received such letter/eMail.
> 
> Are we buying straight from Canon?
> 
> Curt Fargo



Curt, so the letter is from CPS UK that has what they call EOS Professional Centre. Calumet and Park Camera are one of them. I guess they are kind of affiliated dealers. Sounds like if Platinum members pre-order from these affiliated dealers, at least CPS can identify priority easier.

"_...order to be given priority and your *dealer* will inform you when your camera has arrived and collect in the normal way..._"


----------



## nazdar (Jan 29, 2012)

Bah, another rumor + another hopes = another waste of time.
I should rather spend more time with shooting nice pictures then getting nervous or disapointed


----------



## Picsfor (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: This is the email sent to Platinum CPS members*



waving_odd said:


> Asposium said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Platinum member,
> ...



yeah, about the only benefit we get in rip off Britain. We pay an inflated price for everything, good to see we get something for that money :


----------



## keithfullermusic (Jan 29, 2012)

I love rumors, but this one isn't very rumor-like. It's just saying that nothing is happening on the 7th. You can release one of these for about 360 days each year.


----------



## etto72 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: This is the email sent to Platinum CPS members*



waving_odd said:


> Asposium said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Platinum member,
> ...




Is Canon CSP USA platinum membership getting the same benefit?
I didn't get anything!!


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 29, 2012)

frisk said:


> waving_odd said:
> 
> 
> > They're still making 5D2 and selling at around $2400. If this "new high end" is announced at $2500, it will instantly kill the sales of 5D2 that they still have to clear the stock of.
> ...


True, there is still that price point of around $2000 for a entry FF camera that sell like hotcakes
Nikon kept the D90 alive well after the D7000 and D5100 came out and it still sold well
so if they continue to sell there would be no reason for canon to stop making 5Dmk2s over all
the value for money of these cameras is very good


----------



## coltsfreak18 (Jan 29, 2012)

For the moment, etto, it seems not. I haven't gotten any emails from CPS USA, and I am awaiting a reply to an email I sent to them concerning this perk.


----------



## etto72 (Jan 29, 2012)

coltsfreak18 said:


> For the moment, etto, it seems not. I haven't gotten any emails from CPS USA, and I am awaiting a reply to an email I sent to them concerning this perk.



Can you post when you get an answer about it?
Thanks!!


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 29, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> frisk said:
> 
> 
> > waving_odd said:
> ...



So is this "new high end" model more than the successor of 5D2? Is it more like Canon's answer to Nikon's D800, at least price-wise or class-wise?

I hope they still realize that the entry level FF should still be priced at entry level price point (like ~$2500 of 5D2 and D700). If so, they might still introduce the real 5D3 in Photokina. But then they will have 4 FF DSLR in their lineup (i.e. 1D X, "new high end", "potential real 5D3", and the EOS C DSLR) by end of year. Is it too congested then?

And it's not even Feb yet! Late March (or even April/May for 1D X) seems even farther.............


----------



## bigblue1ca (Jan 30, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> I love rumors, but this one isn't very rumor-like. It's just saying that nothing is happening on the 7th. You can release one of these for about 360 days each year.



I see your point and I thought the same thing initially, but if you recall there have been at least a couple of rumours over the past couple of weeks saying that an announcement may be coming on Feb 7. So all he was doing is putting those rumours to rest. I think that's worthy of an update.


----------



## coltsfreak18 (Jan 30, 2012)

etto72 said:


> coltsfreak18 said:
> 
> 
> > For the moment, etto, it seems not. I haven't gotten any emails from CPS USA, and I am awaiting a reply to an email I sent to them concerning this perk.
> ...


I still haven't gotten an email about it, but, when I called the CPS USA guy, he said that many of the emails haven't been sent quite yet. He also said a lot of people have been calling, but that he wasn't exactly sure of what was going on; because it is the weekend, the main office is closed, so he couldn't call them to glean more information.

He said that I should call back tomorrow, when they'd have more information, but he thought that the waiting list priority was for getting to the top of select retailers' product allocation lines.


----------



## Justin (Jan 30, 2012)

Agree on how poorly phrased this rumor is. 

I still don't understand how a 22mpx full frame camera from Canon is expected to compete with a 36mpx camera from Nikon... Different leagues in terms of resolution. Also, with Nikon strongly rumored to be offering a camera without an AA filter it will distance itself from the new Canon entry even more so.


----------



## Doodah (Jan 30, 2012)

This is all very cryptic.

Should someone start a rumors site about CR's rumors? ;D


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 30, 2012)

Justin said:


> Agree on how poorly phrased this rumor is.
> 
> I still don't understand how a 22mpx full frame camera from Canon is expected to compete with a 36mpx camera from Nikon... Different leagues in terms of resolution. Also, with Nikon strongly rumored to be offering a camera without an AA filter it will distance itself from the new Canon entry even more so.



I suspect that unless you are into seriously large prints or big crops you wont see any benefit from the extra mps. However you would see the benefit of an extra 2 stop of DR


----------



## thatguyyoulove (Jan 30, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Justin said:
> 
> 
> > Agree on how poorly phrased this rumor is.
> ...


I agree wholeheartedly. Very few of these images ever get utilized at >7.2 megapixels (8x10 @ 300dpi). Comparatively though there are plenty of times, at least in my experience, that those extra stops would have let me get the picture I wanted.


----------



## lbloom (Jan 30, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Justin said:
> 
> 
> > Agree on how poorly phrased this rumor is.
> ...



+1!

Really true, thinking about real world application.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 30, 2012)

Although its worded a little akwardly, its is CR3 that a new high end camera is coming in February, just not on February 7 as per the previous rumor. 

IF CR GUY had solid information about what model it was going to be, he'd tell you. That will likely be known in about 2 weeks. We are lucky to receive detailed information more than 1 week before the announcement.


----------



## Justin (Jan 30, 2012)

lbloom said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Justin said:
> ...



Read this: http://www.luminous-landscape.com/understanding-series/everything_matters__it_is_all_about_the_small_details.shtml

Also a link to the rumors of the rumored Canon sensor producing an extra 2 stops of DR over the rumored Nikon?


----------



## Wahoowa (Jan 30, 2012)

Not to bash CR or anything, but I find that many times some rumors are poorly phased so that they ate misleading. I hope it's not the case this time as now it's CR3 saying that a new high-end camera in February. I just hope it's not like, wait, it should be later "than" February. ;D


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 30, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Justin said:
> 
> 
> > Agree on how poorly phrased this rumor is.
> ...



I suspect that 36MP vs 18MP would make about zero difference for low ISO DR and thus it is silly for either camp to argue against the other.


----------



## mkln (Jan 30, 2012)

I suspect that the new 5 will have neither a resolution nor a DR advantage.
we've never seen canon release new sensors with huge bumps in DR, and the current generation of canon sensors is around 1.5 stops behind.

I really hope canon has something up its sleeve this time.


----------



## nitelife2 (Jan 30, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Justin said:
> 
> 
> > Agree on how poorly phrased this rumor is.
> ...



Monitors and other output devices will not stay the same. These devices (printers, beamers, montiors, tv, ...) will also have a higher resolution. You can already buy 4K monitors with about 4000px resolution.

You should keep it in your mind when you are taking photos for the future. You will not be limited by output devices. So think about the limitations of the input...


----------



## GND (Jan 30, 2012)

5D3 or 3D I bet we'll be the first to hear the news in here like with the 1DX.


----------



## whatta (Jan 30, 2012)

suddenly no news about T4i/650d at CP+?


----------



## NotABunny (Jan 30, 2012)

Justin said:


> Agree on how poorly phrased this rumor is.
> 
> I still don't understand how a 22mpx full frame camera from Canon is expected to compete with a 36mpx camera from Nikon... Different leagues in terms of resolution. Also, with Nikon strongly rumored to be offering a camera without an AA filter it will distance itself from the new Canon entry even more so.



It looks like Canon has decided that they will make more money from the people who need high ISO, rather then from the people who need a higher resolution.


If Nikon does indeed release a sensor with a maximum (analog) ISO of 6400, it means that either:
* They think the opposite of Canon (which is weird considering that so far they mostly released low resolution sensors).
* They (/ Sony) don't trust that the technology they have can go up to a maximum (analog) ISO of 51200** (like Canon has in 1DX), even at a low resolution. So, the only thing they can do to compensate is to increase the resolution to 36 MPs (and keep the noise at the level of D700). Certainly, by themselves the numbers don't mean anything beyond speculation, so we'll have to wait to see.

Alternatively (and highly unlikely), if we ignore the maximum 6400 ISO rumor, maybe Nikon found the magic recipe and can do both high resolution and high ISO.

** Even if the 3 stops in ISO difference is there only to allow people shooting in JPEG at a very high ISO, since Canon said that DIGIC 5 gives 2 extra stops, it still leaves 1 stop of analog advancement.


----------



## Martin_A (Jan 30, 2012)

The more I hear, the more I think we have a brand new camera coming... And not a 5D replacement one.

The 5D could stay as the "low priced" FF, the 3D could be a middle priced FF with the specs we've heard, and the 1DX stays on top.

If canon want to have three FF DSLR, we'll see a 3D, if the want to keep only two FF, we'll see a 5D3 or 5DX with some specs way better.

So there will be a real gap between the 7D and 5D...


----------



## pakosouthpark (Jan 30, 2012)

i really think that we might see 2 FF cameras. one the upgrade of the 5D3 and another one, which everyone is calling 3D. one announcement for the end of this month and another announcement in may/june

also we need to wait for a release date for 1Dx?


----------



## DzPhotography (Jan 30, 2012)

I really hope for two more ff's


----------



## cfargo (Jan 30, 2012)

I just called Canon USA and they know nothing about UK's "priority purchase for CPS Platinum members". So as of this minute it isn't being offered here. But that could change.


----------



## simonxu11 (Jan 30, 2012)

I just got a rumor from a Chinese photo forum, there will be a New Model(not an upgrade model from current one)to be announced in March, it just said it will sit between 5d and 1d! And the specs are great(it didn't mention the details), but the price will be much more expensive than the 5d mark ii!

I dont know how reliable the source is!


----------



## traveller (Jan 30, 2012)

nitelife2 said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Justin said:
> ...



+1 good point. 

In film days few printed above 8x10" (certainly for 35mm), now that's considered small. One area where I think that digital lags behind film is in the projection of images onto a large screen. It isn't the cameras, it is the fact that all but the most expensive projectors max out at 1080p (i.e. 1920 x 1080), this isn't even close to what a good 35mm slide projector can do. 

One does have to balance this against what current technology is capable of, as well as those pesky laws of physics. It is doubtful for instance that Sony's new 18MP Cybershots will resolve anything like their stated resolution even at base ISO, because of diffraction effects. 

There is a limit to what even full frame 35mm sensors will be able to resolve, but I don't think that the current generation are there yet (a 36MP D800 may well be getting close). What is certain is that to make the most out of these high megapixel cameras will require shooting discipline and for landscape photographers, the use of more exotic lenses like tilt-shifts to overcome diffraction whilst maintaining depth of field.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 30, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Justin said:
> ...



+1

Having different models with different features is good. If all cameras were alike with the same features, it would be boring.


----------



## Emeyerphoto (Jan 30, 2012)

I am thinking the "leak" of the photo that we all questioned will be the announcement. With the news that the president of Canon resigned due to slumping sales/Tsunami, I would think they would want to gain some momentum heading into the summer of this year when people seem to be looser with their wallets. They know that people are holding onto their wallets for the new 5d mkiii or the possibly the Eos 3? So, logic would dictate in order to recapture that lost revenue they would announce cameras very soon. 

Hopefully it is an Eos 3 and it is a high-end stills only camera, whereas the 1 series has merged with their video. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## eeek (Jan 30, 2012)

cfargo said:


> I just called Canon USA and they know nothing about UK's "priority purchase for CPS Platinum members". So as of this minute it isn't being offered here. But that could change.



Did you call the CPS hotline or just Canon USA support?


----------



## AdamJ (Jan 30, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> I love rumors, but this one isn't very rumor-like. It's just saying that nothing is happening on the 7th. You can release one of these for about 360 days each year.



+1.

Let's look at this. We are told that a 5DIII won't be announced on 7 February, as had been rumoured, and we are told that a high-end DSLR will be announced later in February. Call me crazy but something tells me that a 5DIII will be announced later in February.


----------



## DzPhotography (Jan 30, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> I just got a rumor from a Chinese photo forum, there will be a New Model(not an upgrade model from current one)to be announced in March, it just said it will sit between 5d and 1d! And the specs are great(it didn't mention the details), but the price will be much more expensive than the 5d mark ii!
> 
> I dont know how reliable the source is!


ah the much rumoured and expected 3D : that's not a new rumor


----------



## chabotc (Jan 30, 2012)

Does anyone have any info on if CPS platinum members have been invited to the mentioned priority purchase? I called CPS membership services and they had no information on such a thing going on


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 30, 2012)

chabotc said:


> Does anyone have any info on if CPS platinum members have been invited to the mentioned priority purchase? I called CPS membership services and they had no information on such a thing going on


Judging by the comments in this thread, it appears to be only in certain countries.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 30, 2012)

It heard it would be CPS members first, but nothing from the norwegian dealers about it either.


----------



## tt (Jan 30, 2012)

Is it wrong to guess that some of the UK member's might have had a decent chance of an invitation, due to the Olympics?


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 30, 2012)

tt said:


> Is it wrong to guess that some of the UK member's might have had a decent chance of an invitation, due to the Olympics?


It's probably a pretty good guess, as there will probably be more UK-based photographers there and Canon will want as many of their new flagship cameras as possible on show I would think. A similar guess could apply for Euro 2012, where Canon are the official imaging sponsor.


----------



## stive9 (Jan 30, 2012)

traveller said:


> In film days few printed above 8x10" (certainly for 35mm), now that's considered small. One area where I think that digital lags behind film is in the projection of images onto a large screen. It isn't the cameras, it is the fact that all but the most expensive projectors max out at 1080p (i.e. 1920 x 1080), this isn't even close to what a good 35mm slide projector can do.


Just thinkin that isnt lcd-screens and projectors build like foveon sensors? So you need to have like 2..3x bigger bayer sensor to get the same effective resolution? So with 4K projector you would need even bigger bayer sensor camera. At least i am printing images nowdays less and less. Maybee future will be fully digital.. Can anybody think some digital media that would require more than 20Mpix camera?


----------



## ers811 (Jan 31, 2012)

Wahoowa said:


> Not to bash CR or anything, but I find that many times some rumors are poorly phased so that they ate misleading. I hope it's not the case this time as now it's CR3 saying that a new high-end camera in February. I just hope it's not like, wait, it should be later "than" February. ;D



It's a rumor site, nature of the beast.

Just think of it as Canon foreplay. I'm excited for the release too, but hell, its still fun!


----------



## 100 (Jan 31, 2012)

stive9 said:


> Can anybody think some digital media that would require more than 20Mpix camera?



UHDTV 4320p
7,680 × 4,320 = 33.2MP
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultra_High_Definition_Television


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 31, 2012)

dilbert said:
 

> Emeyerphoto said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking the "leak" of the photo that we all questioned will be the announcement. With the news that the president of Canon resigned due to slumping sales/Tsunami, I would think they would want to gain some momentum heading into the summer of this year when people seem to be looser with their wallets. They know that people are holding onto their wallets for the new 5d mkiii or the possibly the Eos 3? So, logic would dictate in order to recapture that lost revenue they would announce cameras very soon.
> ...



Of course they will, and while I'm sure it will be improved, they are clearly trying to separate the two to an extent. I think the Canon Cinema EOS division will gradually start releasing more prosumer-level gear, starting with the Cinema DSLR. As much as I want a 5DIII, I know I'll want the CDSLR even more, it's gonna be tough if we don't hear any info about it soon...


----------



## iaind (Jan 31, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> tt said:
> 
> 
> > Is it wrong to guess that some of the UK member's might have had a decent chance of an invitation, due to the Olympics?
> ...



To qualify for CPS platinum in UK Minimum requirement is 3 Pro bodies 5dII or 1d III or later plus 4 L series lenses not the point structure in the US

I only qualify Silver in UK but have over 75 points on US scale


----------



## mkln (Jan 31, 2012)

by the way, DxO has posted a canon g1x comparison with new nikons

except I don't care about the nikons, what's interesting is that the g1x has 10.8 stops of dynamic range.
which sucks. it does even worse than the last consumer cameras - that have the same pixel density.

so I don't think the new 5 will be anything special at all.
what a disappointment.

let me think about canon for a moment:
- they had USM, now everybody does
- they had good AF, now Nikon has better AF
- they had HD video, now everybody does
- they had IS, now everybody does
- they had resolution advantage, now they don't
- they never matched DR, AND THEY STILL DON'T??


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 1, 2012)

ers811 said:


> Wahoowa said:
> 
> 
> > Not to bash CR or anything, but I find that many times some rumors are poorly phased so that they ate misleading. I hope it's not the case this time as now it's CR3 saying that a new high-end camera in February. I just hope it's not like, wait, it should be later "than" February. ;D
> ...



LOL @ "canon foreplay" I love it


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 1, 2012)

mkln said:


> by the way, DxO has posted a canon g1x comparison with new nikons
> 
> except I don't care about the nikons, what's interesting is that the g1x has 10.8 stops of dynamic range.
> which sucks. it does even worse than the last consumer cameras - that have the same pixel density.
> ...


Please don't take DxO marks too seriously, check these marks:
Nikon D5100 is 80
Leica M9 is 69
Sony Nex 7 is 81
Canon 5D mark II is 79

I think they always favour to Nikon or Sony sensors


----------



## Woody (Feb 1, 2012)

A little disappointed with the G1X dynamic range. I had high hopes there... sigh...


----------



## macfly (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd kind of given up coming here snce I've gone Sony NEX7 for my carry about, and ordered the Nikon 800 for work, so after 22 years I'm jumping the Canon ship for real, but a quick look at the title of this thread drew me back in. I was really hoping for news of a real 1Ds MkV, a studio/landscape 45MP camera, but Canon's decent into low light obsession for people who don't light thier work has all but made them irrelevant for me. 

Seeing how the Sony NEX7 crushed the G1X gives a taste of what I suspect will come when 100ISO files from the 1Dx are run against the Nikon 800.

Interesting to see that the CEO jumped ship after running it on the rocks, must have been an Italian Japanese captain of industry.


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 1, 2012)

Have you got a date and specs for the D800 yet?


----------



## Gothmoth (Feb 1, 2012)

i see it this way....

with the last 2011 Q4 result canon needs to generate more profit to satisfy the shareholders.
so they will do everthing to bring new and long awaited products to the market.

another bad 2012 Q1 or even two bad quarter and the new assigned COO Fujio Mitarai (btw. 76 years old) can go.


----------



## JR (Feb 1, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Have you got a date and specs for the D800 yet?



I believe this was well documented on the Nikon Rumor site while they are not official yet of course. The date is Feb 7th and the spec would be:

•36 MP sensor (7360x4912)
•100% viewfinder coverage
•Improved AF with face recognition – the D800 will still have 51 points AF point
•CF+SD memory card slots
•USB 3.0
•ISO range: 100 – 6400, ISO LO @ 50 and ISO HI-2 @ 25600
•The screen will be larger than 3 inches (probably 3.2 in.)
•The D800 will not have built-in GPS
•Expeed 3 processor
•There will be two different D800 versions/models, one with the antialiasing filter removed
•4 fps continuous shooting, about 6 fps in DX mode with optional battery pack
•Video modes: 1080p/30/25/24 and 720p/60/30/25/24
•Headphone jack, can input from an external device such as a PCM sound recorder
•86k pixels RGB sensor
•200,000 shutter cycles
•Uncompressed HDMI video out (just like the Nikon D4)
•See those cropped Nikon D800 samples at high ISO


----------



## Steb (Feb 1, 2012)

macfly said:


> Canon's decent into low light obsession for people who don't light thier work has all but made them irrelevant for me.



That's all about ambience... not laziness...


----------



## K-amps (Feb 1, 2012)

Justin said:


> Read this: http://www.luminous-landscape.com/understanding-series/everything_matters__it_is_all_about_the_small_details.shtml
> 
> Also a link to the rumors of the rumored Canon sensor producing an extra 2 stops of DR over the rumored Nikon?



Thanks for the link, I too am an audiophile, and I can attest to this: Audio amplifiers wattage depends on their rail voltages. The higher the "voltage" rails , the more output you get. If I have 2 amplifiers, all specs the same except for the power supply current ratings (i.e. the rail voltages being the same but in one amplifier, you put in a larger PSU but keep the voltages the same): Chances are under medium to high signal levels the larger power supply will sound better (even when the signals are under the operating limited of both amplifiers/ Power supplies). There are reasons for this , but the analogy to photography is valid. Better sensors will transmit more information and even after reduction of pixels will Yield better pictures that low pixel sensors (other things being similar): Someone even said that as long as diffraction does not set in, a higher MP sensor's output when reduced to lower pixels could out resolve a lower pixel sensor of the same physical size when it came to noise, since the noise of the high MP sensor is a finer "grain" and thus easier to manage with software etc.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> Please don't take DxO marks too seriously, check these marks:
> Nikon D5100 is 80
> Leica M9 is 69
> Sony Nex 7 is 81
> ...



They don't 'favor' those sensors because they like those brands better. The data are what they are. The important point is to understand what DxOMark is measuring, and consider those factors which matter to you. The numbers you list are their overall scores, which are a composite of measurements of color depth, dynamic range, and ISO noise. The NEX-7 (APS-C sensor) beats the 5DII (FF sensor) because the Sony sensor has slightly better color depth and much better dynamic range, but the Sony also has much more ISO noise. So, if ISO noise is what matters to you, the 5DII is a better choice, even though the NEX-7 scores higher overall.


----------



## MichelIV (Mar 9, 2012)

I've talked to numerous people at Canon and NONE of them know about the priority service for Platinum owners in purchasing the 1DX. I've been a platinum member for two years and can't find any email stating as such. If you have a contact for this supposed program, please post it!


----------



## traveller (Mar 9, 2012)

stive9 said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > In film days few printed above 8x10" (certainly for 35mm), now that's considered small. One area where I think that digital lags behind film is in the projection of images onto a large screen. It isn't the cameras, it is the fact that all but the most expensive projectors max out at 1080p (i.e. 1920 x 1080), this isn't even close to what a good 35mm slide projector can do.
> ...



Sorry, I only just saw your reply to my post! 

This is indeed the case for video, which is the reason why the C300 'only' outputs 1080p, it is down ressing a bayer sensor. Projectors use either an rgb pattern for each pixel (like a TV) or use field sequential displays (like the LCD on the panasonic G-series). For projecting stills images, the bayer interpolation to the higher output resolution has already been done (I believe that the bayer patern is quite effective for this) and the image sharpened accordingly. Thus I believe that the resolution of even a 1080p projector fails to do justice to the image.


----------



## Orion (Mar 9, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> simonxu11 said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't take DxO marks too seriously, check these marks:
> ...



Why can't Canon score higher overall, then!? They certainly have the knowledge and advances to make it so . . especially when we learn of their ultra high MP sensors ETC. . . . . that old saying: "if they can put a man on the moon. . . ." 

. . . .stop beating around the bush!


----------

